# Please Help - Purchased 2016 Gulfstream Conquest over 1 month ago and has been at dealer ever since



## Auntm001 (Oct 27, 2015)

This was our first travel trailer purchase ever and I am at a loss as to what we can possibly do. We purchased a brand new 2016 Gulfstream Conquest form a local dealer. Had it home 2 days and it rained for 1 hour. We found water on the floor and in the storage compartments and when looked underneath all the insulation was completely waterlogged. Took it back and it has been sitting at the dealer ever since untouched by them. (Over a month) Now I am concerned about mold We are in a hot, humid climate. We keep being told they are waiting for approval from Gulf stream for the warranty but feel as if we are just getting the run around. We finally called Gulf stream directly and were told that they had no paperwork from the dealer that we had ever purchased the travel trailer. Has anyone else had this problem and is there anything we can do? Apparently once you take it off the lot you are just out of luck and at the mercy of the dealer. Any good advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## LEN (Oct 27, 2015)

Look to the consumer protection office of your attorney general. Have alldata ready when you talk to them, dates, time, who told you what, when. Do you have title?



LEN


----------



## krsmitty (Oct 28, 2015)

Have you gone back to the dealer? Gone up the COC? Are there other dealers in your area that does Gulfstream warranty work


----------



## Auntm001 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for responding. Other than going to the Attorney General we have done everything else possible. Apparently even though the dealer has had it over a month not enough time has gone by for anyone to think there is a problem.


----------

